# Chicken



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

My p's are loving chicken pieces lately. Just wondering can I use that as a main element of the diet. Is chicken healthy, and helps with growth?

any pros/cons are appreciated!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Im not positive but I think chicken might be on the fatty side, just make sure to take off the skin.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

yeh think it mite be a bit fatty .also in the wild i think their main diet is fish. maybe feed it as a treat once in a while? just my opinion


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I feed skinless and I remove any noticable fat.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

unless you're feeding them some sort of mutant chicken, i think chicken is pretty darn lean especially compared to beef(heart). think back to every piece of chicken you've had. when cooking it, you always have to be careful not to over cook it and make it rubbery and dry since it is so lean. albeit, the skin (and obviously the adjacent patches of fat) are likely to be fatty, but the lean meat that you're using should be just that. lean protein.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

well if it is skinless and you remove most of the fat i think it could be ok to feed but i do not think chicken is high in protein so it probely will not help with growth and i dont think it will help with anything i wold highy suggest feeding it like once a month like as a treat so sthey dont have so much fat in there diet and try feeding TetraJumbo " The Live Food Alternitive" Pellets it helps with growth color and caan be almost there whole diet!!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

"meat" = muscle = protein. when skinless AND trimmed of fat, it's pretty much a piece of protein with minimal fat, not lipids or carbohydrates. if someone knows better, plese correct me.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i feed mine skinless, boneless raw chicken. they love it and the sh*t is white like my sand so i dont mind it at all. they love it and havent ate anything else but a few feeders. they tear it up like crazy too so its cool to watch. and they are only 4 months old so its tight.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

wtf! it makes their sh*t white?! that's fantastic, i hate seeing all their poo on my white sand. it's so distracting. too bad chicken is so expensive...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

imachode said:


> "meat" = muscle = protein. when skinless AND trimmed of fat, it's pretty much a piece of protein with minimal fat, not lipids or carbohydrates. if someone knows better, plese correct me.


 Thats what I thought too. Even Frank feeds his fish boneless/skinless chicken breasts as a main diet.

Mine also love it like hell even my baby 3"

Anymore input is appreciated,


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

there are a few people who like to feed chicken, im gonna give it a try tomorrow see how my guys like it =) You ever try fruit or vegetables? My cariba go INSANE for apples


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I´ve heard chicken is bad for Ps due to the hormones...still i use it once in a while since my Ps love it :nod: ...!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

its like lil kids candy is bad for em but they love its lol piranha lov chicken lol but hormones


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> its like lil kids candy is bad for em but they love its lol piranha lov chicken lol but hormones


 what the hell is hormones?

as long as there is protien, it should be good for their growth. Protein is in all meats.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

whats so bad about it now?


----------

